# barnes varmit gernade?



## teed (Sep 6, 2010)

so im a total newbi to this sight but i just had a quick question about the barnes varmit gernade, im trying to load up some 50gr. bullets for my remington model 700 22-250 and i went to the barnes website and printed off their load data for that round and bullet weight, they say on there that the most accurate load is with IMR4895 powder starting at 32.0 grains and a maximum of 35.0 grains, ive tryed several different charges with that powder and i cant for the life of me get the gun to shoot straight with that bullet, and its not like they are flying just a little bit........ im lucky if they hit the papper, they are all over the place (high a couple inches and right, then take another shot and its low and left, i have been as carefull as i possibly can to make all the rounds the same............ ive done so much measuring with this it isnt even funny, im relitivly new at reloading for the 22-250, i reload mainly for my 30-06 and have had very much success with that.

any ideas on whats going on with this? im at a total loss, am i missing something here making these loads?

i thought it was the scope at first so i put a 3x9 that i had that i knew was good and same thing happened with that, i bore sighted it so it was on papper just to see if it would hold some what of a group


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe the varmint grenades are very long for their weight, due to the large void in the cavity in the front of the bullet. Typically the longer the bullet the quicker the twist you will need to stabilize it correctly. I see from the barnes website they recommend a 1 in 10" twist or faster for the 50's.

Or, you gun just may not like the bullet.

I was working with a buddies 243 last year. He wanted to go with factory loads and liked remington bullets. We went out and bought some core locks, 100 gr, for deer. The target looked like we were shooting a shotgun at it, 5-6" groups, no pattern to it. We switched to a 95 gr federal fusion and it went to 3/4". It could have been the bullet or twist in that instance. Some rifles are picky, some will shoot most anything.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Drop down to the 36gr VGs and see what you get. My Rem 700 1-14" twist, loves em, and the 1-12" Savage does very well too. I shoot the 50gr VGs out of my 1-8" .223. I think the 50s are too long for a standard twist 22-250.


----------



## teed (Sep 6, 2010)

awsome i will try dropping down to the lighter vg and see what happens, i realy apreciate the feed back!!! lol i thought about switching up the bullet also but there is something about barnes's comercials that just make a guy want to see if the vg's realy do what they claim on prairie dogs!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

what the others said, try the 36's and they should shoot fine. just DONT use em on coyotes


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, they definately do what Barnes says they do on PDs. Fun to watch! I have had good luck with Varget and RL-15 and 36gr VGs.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with bearhunter, don't use them on coyotes. They may shoot great but they aren't ment to kill coyotes, they do a lot of surface damage and on internal damage, they "splash". I loaded up some of the 62g for my 243 when they first came out. I shot a half dozen coyotes with them and every one of them were nice solid hits, they all got up and ran quite a ways before dieing. two of them required a second close shot to kill them. Not to humane if you ask me. Now prairie dogs, that's another story. If you like flying dogs and red mist these are a must have bullet. They do hold a very decent group at longer ranges even with the crappy bc that they have.

xdeano


----------

